
YC's list of organizations helping to improve racial justice - varunperla
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hHGenlt9lBrM_56ueSPY7gCR0rTEdqcUKNmAwfOYqqg/edit#gid=0
======
jimbob45
What makes this YC’s? I don’t think these are all YC companies and I don’t see
anywhere that a YC employee is curating this list.

~~~
tlb
Announced on YC's blog: [https://blog.ycombinator.com/next-
steps/](https://blog.ycombinator.com/next-steps/)

